# . ونصائح لحفل زفاف ناجح



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

خبير تنظيم الأفراح "فادى سمعان" .. ونصائح لحفل زفاف ناجح


يبقى العرس ذكرى تدوم مدى الحياة، لذلك يسعى الثنائى إلى إيكال مهمة إنتقاء التفاصيل الدقيقة إلى ذوى الخبرة والإختصاص.

ولعل أكثر الحفلات نجاحاً هى تلك المطبوعة بنفحة الفرادة والتميّز، لكن بعيداً عن المبالغة والمغالاة.

يتمرس أشخاص فى فن تنظيم الأعراس ويعهدون إقامة حفلات زفاف تُرضى العروسين وتبقى ذكراها تتردد فى الأذهان. إهتمام من الألف إلى الياء، بكل التفاصيل لتلبية كل الأذواق والبقاء رواداً فى ميادين الإبداع.

يخبرنا السيد فادى سمعان، مالك ومؤسس شركة Wedding Planners عن الجديد فى تصميم حفلات الزفاف وتنسيقها وتنفيذها، لما يتطلبه هذا اليوم الفريد من دقة فى العمل.

- هل تلاقى شركات تنظيم الأعراس إقبالاً من قبل العروسين؟
حسب خبرتى فى التعامل مع الناس، وحسب الإحصاءات، نرى أن معظم الذين يقبلون على الزواج، غالباً ما يستشيرون منظم أعراس، للتعرف على كل فكرة جديدة، وللإطلاع على أضخم أعراس الموسم وأكثرها أناقة وتميزاً.

لكن يبقى أن 40% منهم فقط يوكلون الحفل كاملاً إلى الشركة المختصة.

إذ إن الحالة المادية وغلاء المعيشة هى من أبرز العوامل التى تدعو الثنائى أحياناً إلى محاولة الإختصار من المصاريف قدر المستطاع.

لكن يبقى أن معظم تعاملنا يكون محصوراً بالمغتربين اللبنانيين القادمين إلى بلدهم الأم للزواج، فيفضل هؤلاء إيلاءنا مهمة التصميم والتنفيذ كاملةً، لأنهم يثقون بذوقنا ويتكلون على إختياراتنا.

- أنتم تنظمون الأعراس من الألف إلى الياء .. بماذا تهتمون؟
نحن شركة تنظيم أعراس، نأخذ على عاتقنا تنسيق حفلة الزفاف كاملة، من تأمين المضيفات للإستقبال، إلى التصوير الفوتوغرافى والفيديو، إلى هندسة الصوت والإضاءة.

كما نؤمن السيارات والـ D.J.والتسلية والموسيقى.

ونتعاون مع أسماء مهمة فى مجال تنسيق الأزهار لإعطاء الطابع المميز لكل عرس.

ونهتم خصوصاً بزينة الزفاف كاملة ونشدد على فن تزيين الطاولات Art de Table للإهتمام الكبير الذى إستحوذ عليه فى السنوات الأخيرة.

إضافة إلى ذلك، نهتم بتأمين الطعام والخدمة والكوشة والزفة على أنواعها حسب الطلب.

لكننا نادراً ما نؤمن فستان العروس وحجوزات شهر العسل، إلا فى حال طلب الثنائى ذلك منا.

فبالإجمال، تفضل العروس إختيار طلتها الخاصة بعد إستشارة العديد من مصممى الأزياء ومزينى الشعر وإختصاصيى التجميل.

- على اى أساس تُرسم فكرة زفاف معين؟
عندما يقصدنا الثنائى لنهتم بعرسهما، نبدأ أولاً بالتشاور معهما لمعرفة ذوقهما والفكرة المسبقة التى تدور فى بالهما وتوقعانهما ليومهما الفريد.

كما نطلعهما على عملنا فى الأعراس السابقة وثم نقترح عليهما ما نراه لائقاً ومناسباً، إنطلاقاً من خبرتنا فى هذا المجال.

لكن يبقى أن المعايير الإجتماعية والإمكانيات المادية تلعب دوراً كبيراً أيضاً فى إختيار الفكرة العامة وفى التوسع فى الإبتكار لإيجاد إمكانيات تطبيق تفاصيل الحفل على أكمل وجه.

- ما هى مقومات حفل الزفاف الناجح بنظركم؟
فى عصر التطور والإنفتاح على أربعة أقطار العالم هذا، بات بالإمكان معرفة كل الأفكار الجديدة التى تُنفذ فى كل المناطق والبلدان، عبر الإطلاع على المجلات والتلفزيونات والإنترنت.

 لذلك، تكون نقطة التميز هى كيفية تزيين الحفل لإظهار مدى الأناقة والتألق والإبتكار.

لذلك، فإختيار الفكرة له دور أساسى، وإعتماد الطابع الفريد يساهم فى إنجاح الحفل كاملاً.

- ما الأفكار المميزة التى نفذتموها لتبقى بصمة خاصة فى أرشيفكم؟
فى بداية تعاملنا فى مجال تنظيم الأعراس، إستعملنا طريقة مميزة لإدخال العروس، ألا وهى بالون المنطاد.

كما نفتخر بكوننا قد صممنا ونفذنا حفل زفاف متكامل مصنوع من "ثلج"، فكان مختلفاً ومتميزاً إلى أبعد الحدود.

- ما هى موضة 2009 فى الأعراس؟
تتميز موضة الألوان هذه السنة بإختيار الذهبى والبرونزى كألوان دافئة وراقية للحفلات التى تُقام فى الداخل، كما تبرز الألوان الزاهية والقوية فى الأعراس المُقامة فى العراء.

من جهة أخرى، لا يزال إستعمال كل أنواع الشموع، بمودلات مختلفة وألوان متعددة، حاضراً بقوة ومطلوباً دوماً.

هذا، وقد بطلت موضة التزيين بالبالونات، كما وأن الإتجاه العام هذه السنة يشدد على التفنن فى تزيين الطاولات، وإستعمال الشراشف المطرزة.

من جهتى، أفضل إستخدام اللون الأبيض فى العرس لأنه يتفاعل بطريقة رائعة مع الإضاءة المتغيرة ويبدو رائعاً فى الصور.

- هل أنتم من محبذى الصرعات والإبتكارات الغريبة؟
شخصياً، أبقى على إطلاع على كل ما يُنفذ فى حفلات الأعراس الكبرى، لكن لا أتبع الموضة بحذافيرها، فشعارى يبقى دوماً الأناقة والبساطة والكلاسيكية.

إذ أن حفل الزفاف يجب أن يرمز للذوق الرفيع كونه يعكس أفضل ما فى شخصية الثنائى.

 لذلك، عليهما حسن الإختيار وإنتقاء ما يتلاءم مع طبيعتهما كر لا تسيطر المبالغة والمغالاة على العرس فيكون مجرد مهرجان وبهرجة.

- ما النصيحة التى توجهونها إلى الثنائى المُقبل على خطوة الزواج؟
بادئ ذى بدء، لا يجب أن يكون العروسان دقيقان فى الإختيار، فهؤلاء لن يرضوا مطلقاً بأية فكرة.

وفى النهاية، سوف يتعبون ويُتعبون من يتعامل معهم، كما أن الحفل لن يكون ناجحاً مطلقاً.

والثنائى المتساهل والمقتنع فى إختياراته، فسوف يحظى بحفل زفاف متكامل لن ينساه!

ويبقى أن إعتماد البساطة والكلاسيكية فى تصميم الفكرة وتنفيذها من شأنه أن يكون الورقة الرابحة فى الحفل.

لكن أنبه العروسين إلى ضرورة معرفة الشخص أو الشركة التى يتعاملون معها كى لا يقعوا فى فخ التقليد الرخيص، أو مخافة ألا يحظوا بما قد طلبوه ودفعوا المال لقاءه.

كما أنصحهم بحضور حفلات أعراس وبالإطلاع على ما قد نُفذ سابقاً، كما عليهم أن يتسألوا ويستفسروا عن كل الخطوات قبل الإقدام عليها.

وعليهم أيضاً أن يتعاملوا مع شركة تنظيم أعراس متخصصة وذات مصداقية فى السوق وخبرة فى المجال.

- كيف تُقنعون العروسين بنظرتكم الخاصة وكيف تتوصلون إلى حل يُرضى الطرفين؟
عندما يقصدنا العروسان، فهما حتماً سوف يضعان ثقتهما فينا لأنهما يريدان الأفضل للزفاف ونحن كذلك، لذلك وبعد الإستماع إلى آرائهما ورغباتهما، نحاول قدر المستطاع تنفيذها مع إضافة لمستنا الخاصة، لتتحول الأفكار البسيطة إلى حقيقة فريدة فى التنفيذ، حسب ما نراه مناسباً.

وبفعل كوننا منفتحين دوماً على الأسواق الأوربية والأميركية وحتى العربية، نستوحى الأفكار من كل المناطق والمواضيع والحفلات، لنرسمها وننسقها، كى تتماشى مع مطلب الثنائى ومع نظرتهما الخاصة.

- ما المعايير الأساسية التى تساهم فى نجاح شركة تنظيم أعراس، حسب رأيكم؟
عندما يرى الناس ما قد نفناه من حفلات أعراس ويطلعون على التصميم الدقيق والتنفيذ الكامل، يستسيغون نوعية عملنا، كما وأن حسن إستقبالنا لهم وجلساتنا التشاورية تؤكد لهم أن نظرتهم صائبة فى إختيار التعامل معنا.

لكن يبقى الأهم أن التعاون مع الفنادق اللبنانية المرموقة له تأثير كبير فى إختيار شركتنا.

ذلك أن أول ما يتوجه العروسان لحجزه هو مكان الإكليل ثم الفندق عادة، وعندها يُرشدهم الفندق على شركة تنظيم أعراس محترمة، عند طلبهم، وهكذا يتم التعارف للمرة الأولى.

ونحن نشدد على أن إسم شركتنا متداول فى أكثر من عشر فنادق مرموقة فى لبنان، تنصح العروسين بالتعامل معنا، لما نؤمنه من خدمات متكاملة وما قد أنتجناه من حفلات زفاف ناجحة على مدى سنوات خبرتنا الطويلة​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا للنصائح

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2009)

نصائح رااااااااائعه 
ميرررررسى على النصائح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مرور غااالى جدا


شكرا

العدرا معاك


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مرور غااالى جدا


شكرا

العدرا معاك


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميررسى على النصايح المهمه​*


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2009)

نصائح جميله جداااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميررسى على النصايح المهمه​*


منتهى الشكر أختنا الكريمه

مرور غااالى جدا


شكرا

العدرا معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> نصائح جميله جداااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...





شكرا جدا اختنا الفاضله

للمرور الرائع

الرب معااكم​


----------

